# Beamswork Risers



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a 30" Beamswork DA 6500K 0.50W Series LED Pent over a low tech 20L rimmed tank which I need to raise. I've looked at Finnex and Lightmaxx risers but uncertain if they will work with Beamswork. I need to raise it 4" - 6". Light is currently 12" from substrate when setting on its legs on top of glass top. I figure I could go another 6". PAR is way to high for no CO2. I've order a pair of 4" by 5" by 1/2" acrylic blocks that I think I can make work but looking for better suggestions. If anyone has found risers for Beamswork please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

DayOlder said:


> I have a 30" Beamswork DA 6500K 0.50W Series LED Pent over a low tech 20L rimmed tank which I need to raise. I've looked at Finnex and Lightmaxx risers but uncertain if they will work with Beamswork. I need to raise it 4" - 6". Light is currently 12" from substrate when setting on its legs on top of glass top. I figure I could go another 6". PAR is way to high for no CO2. I've order a pair of 4" by 5" by 1/2" acrylic blocks that I think I can make work but looking for better suggestions. If anyone has found risers for Beamswork please let me know. Thanks in advance.




I have the same light for my 20 high and the light is definitely too bright for low tech setups. I would try building your own with wood. Just make the top slide into the light like the default stand does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

"I have the same light for my 20 high and the light is definitely too bright for low tech setups." 

You got that right. Love the light but had just bought the 20L, and ordered the light forgetting how shallow a 20L was. Didn't find a PAR chart for it till after I purchased it. I'm only running it 6 hours per day, still cycling tank although I do have plants in it, but already have algae problem.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm fairly certain you can hack in a cheap dimmer.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

PWM Dimming Controller For LED Lights or Ribbon 12 Volt 8 AmpAdjustable Brightness Light Switch Dimmer Controller DC12V 8A 96W for Led Strip Light 5514243 2017 ? $4.99

Just put it between the power brick nad the light head..Crude (cut wires) or fancy (matching plugs) doesn't matter..


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Nlewis & jeffkrol, Great idea. Don't know why, other than I'm old and senile, but wasn't even thinking in that direction. I'm already pricing and will order before bedtime. Thanks. That is why I love this site so much. I won't hack it though, another area I'm weak in, I'll probably just buy a premade but thanks for your idea.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

DayOlder said:


> Nlewis & jeffkrol, Great idea. Don't know why, other than I'm old and senile, but wasn't even thinking in that direction. I'm already pricing and will order before bedtime. Thanks. That is why I love this site so much. I won't hack it though, another area I'm weak in, I'll probably just buy a premade but thanks for your idea.


As far as I can tell there are no "premade" units for these..well possibly this:
Have no idea if the barrel plugs match though..

Current USA Single Ramp Timer: Aquarium LED Lighting Accessories

But that just ramps up/down..not dim..
It is pretty straight forward.. the "strip light" is your beamswork head unit..


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> As far as I can tell there are no "premade" units for these..well possibly this:
> Have no idea if the barrel plugs match though..
> 
> Current USA Single Ramp Timer: Aquarium LED Lighting Accessories
> ...


Can you do this and still have the Beamswork timer function ? Thanks .


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hummm.. nobody has asked that before.. Usually most would just put the power supply on a timer..
Can't see why it wouldn't work but your ps is always "idling" when off..and the dimmer will still be "switching"..


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

I ordered a Truelumen Inline Dimmer off of [Ebay Link Removed] They run from $15 to $20 including shipping depending on which dealer you get them from. I found a post stating it would run on a Beamswork. I also have the timer function on my Beamswork so I'll post back and see if they are fully compatible.


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

DayOlder said:


> I ordered a Truelumen Inline Dimmer off of [Ebay Link Removed] They run from $15 to $20 including shipping depending on which dealer you get them from. I found a post stating it would run on a Beamswork. I also have the timer function on my Beamswork so I'll post back and see if they are fully compatible.




Ok please do an update and possibly show us how to set it up. I also need this info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

awesometim1 said:


> Ok please do an update and possibly show us how to set it up. I also need this info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are 1/2 doz.(or more) of "like" dimmers..just depends on the barrel size..
https://www.amazon.com/LEDENET-Inline-Dimmer-Controller-Lighting/dp/B00PXKJT8G

re: Tru lumen and some Beamsworks..
http://www.barrreport.com/forum/barr-report/lighting/226536-help-with-led-lighting


> The surrounding housing of one of the ends is a little snug but connects just fine with a little effort. Since it is a manual dimmer once it is set the light will stay at that level until you adjust the knob up or down. Then just plug the power cord for the transformer into the timer. Very easy.


Actually I'm quite surprised Beamswork hasn't "branded" one for themselves..


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> There are 1/2 doz.(or more) of "like" dimmers..just depends on the barrel size..
> https://www.amazon.com/LEDENET-Inline-Dimmer-Controller-Lighting/dp/B00PXKJT8G
> 
> re: Tru lumen and some Beamsworks..
> ...


I agree. There definitely seems to be a demand.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a Beamswork one time that I made some longer legs for out of the wire from wire coat hangers. Sounds ghetto I know, but the legs that came with the thing didn't seam much stouter, lol. They ended up working pretty well.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

It works!!! The dimmer I purchased was the Truelumen inline dimmer model #1672. The housing on the input barrel was a little tight but both ends plug right into the barrels on the cord between the transformer and the light. The timer not only also works but it even kept my original settings. Now this is only a 60 watt dimmer so if you have more than 120 lights, I have 80 on my 30", you may have to get a different model. Only takes 2-3 minutes to set it up. I'm running it for 10 hours at about 1/2 strength.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Update, I have noticed that if I turn the dimmer to low that the timer clock will start blinking. This does not actually seem to effect the timer as the lights still go 
on and off according to the setting. By turning the dimmer up ever so slightly the timer clock will resort to it's normal state. The dimmer has to be set alful low to get this to occur.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

DayOlder said:


> Update, I have noticed that if I turn the dimmer to low that the timer clock will start blinking. This does not actually seem to effect the timer as the lights still go
> on and off according to the setting. By turning the dimmer up ever so slightly the timer clock will resort to it's normal state. The dimmer has to be set alful low to get this to occur.


Good to know. At least it does not effect the timer so that is good. Glad you got it worked out and did not have to raise the light. Good stuff :smile2:


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for doing the testing for us....lol Good info to know .


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Current USA makes the most convenient inline dimmer on the market


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

webskipper said:


> Current USA makes the most convenient inline dimmer on the market


yeah, $11 from amazon. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FC04I8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A1PMVJOX1Y8ZXK&psc=1. clownplanted used it. check out http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1153810-beamswork-da-fspec-dhl-6500k-par-lux-kelvin-pur-data.html. no need to cut wires, just plug and play.

houseofcards posted http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1218458-beam-me-up.html to raise the fixture.


----------

